# AC leaking into cab



## Shamus (Apr 27, 2008)

I’ve got an 02 Dakota that likes to drain the AC water from the condenser into the passenger side of the cab. They want $90 to look and they won’t quote to do the total fix until they get into it. (Dealership locally.) I end up with 4" of water in the floor if I don't keep after it with a wet vac.

I’m assuming all I need to do is clean out the drip hose on the engine side of the firewall where it drops down by the exhaust. Seems these are prone to clogging up from what I’ve read on-line but I’m not sure of the best way to do it. It looks like I’d need to pull half the stuff off the right side of the engine to get to it through the top. Can I just run a thin flex or a wire up the hose from under the truck? Is there another sure-fire way to open this up?
This is the second time and it corrodes the heater blower circuit board enough to short out. I’ve replaced that twice.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

I just stuck a coat hanger wire into it from underneath, and about a qt. of water came out and went right into my toolbox. So, don't put your toolbox under the drain thingy.


----------



## kchopper (Mar 14, 2009)

I work as a technician at a dodge dealership and have an 03 dakota as well. Very common problem. The drain tube is probably not blocked, the water is just running back in from the outside of the tube back in, if that makes sense. Just to make sure, gently bore out the drain tube with a coat hanger. There is a TSB(technical service bulletin) on this issue. If the water inside is caused by it running back in via the drain tube, the TSB advises that a long rubber hose be installed over the drain tube so that water can drain away. Hope this helps. Make sure you either pull out the carpet and let it dry or partially lift it up and air it out, or it will smell. If the tube is blocked up, make sure you keep cleaning out all the debris from your wiper cowl area.


----------



## Shamus (Apr 27, 2008)

Ahhh, a TSB.

Now from my understanding there is a possibility that they will correct this at "no charge"? Or am I reading more into that than your suggesting?

Anyway, thank's for the replies.

Yes, I have pulled back the carpet to vac up all the water and it's been pulled back for almost a year. Nobody ever rides on that side anyway.

I'll try pushing a thin wire up to see what happens. It really is a pain everytime I turn on the AC. I get about 3 gallons of water every 100 miles.  The last time the blower circuit board went the connections were rusted so bad I had to buy a wire harness and cut/splice the new one in. Their not expensive and I am getting pretty good at doing the replacement. I even considered buying a couple extra just to have on-hand. Really sucky design all around.


----------



## kchopper (Mar 14, 2009)

No charge if your still under warranty.


----------

